

Key Success Factors For API Adoption - mingyeow

What are the key factors for developers to start adopting your API if you offer one? There are so many things they can do - how and why will they spend the time and effort to integrate your API? Lets brainstorm!
======
pierrefar
Good docs with good practical examples of how to call the API. Many docs I've
seen talk about the philosophy or background and then just dump the API
functions without any real explanation.

In a nutshell: Give real world examples.

------
mahmud
#1

Give me a sandbox to _try_ the thing first. I bled some good cash testing my
twilio stuff, thinking it wouldn't deduct money if I was calling from my
registered phone number. Yeah right. I learned the hard way to sign up for a
test account to test it when I used it in a second project.

